# Interlock/T-lock shingles



## Schmidty (Sep 27, 2008)

I can't find anything of real value on how to install interlock shingles. Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## bcdemon (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah there isn't too much info on installing T-Locs, although they are rather easy. IKO has a PDF for installing their Armour Lock shingle, not very in depth though.


----------



## Schmidty (Sep 27, 2008)

*One question?*

Do I snap a line from the middle of the fascia board to the middle of the peek and work from that center line out or do I start on one side or the other?

I hope my question makes sense.


----------



## bcdemon (Jul 12, 2010)

Start in the middle. You don't have to find dead center, but you should draw a chalk line. Just somewhere close to the center. So pick your starting area, then work off one side, I would run out your starter and first row to the end of the roof, then do the same on the other side, then again from the middle, start your next row. 

Just curious but, why did you go with T-Locs and not a laminated shingles like GAF Timberline or Certainteed landmark?


----------



## Schmidty (Sep 27, 2008)

*Thanks*

My house was built in 2001 and T-lock were still being used. The t-locks are the exact match to the ones on the rest of the house. Thanks for the help.


----------

